# Mindian v. Indian fantail difference



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi.

Say, I'm trying to deterimine what the differences are between the mindian and indian fantails.

Can anybody help me, please?

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Mindian is smaller all round . 7" from feet to top of head .


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Ross.

Yes, but is this all. And, could a 'young-ish' indian be mistaken for a mindian? 

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Only if your not familiar with the birds it might . There is a mature bird std goggle it up. Check out both bird stds mindian & reg .


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*American fantails*

Is the American fantail smaller then the mindian fantail?


----------

